# Lp whit mystical power, Giovanni Pierre Luigi Da Palestrina 1951 lyricord release wow



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i purchased this odd artefact this Lp i was like i can beleive this is happening , wierd occult magic occured when ever where ever i listen to this, like summoning angels by your side, there two missa iste confessor and missa sine nomine (super modulum ''je suis deshérité''.

This Lp is quintescencial extra ordinaire lovely, wonderfull, pure magic, and the sleeve in bleu ink oldie for it's time the white of the album a bit yellowish hmm ahm sooo intense , i felt like having one heck of an album and it cost me a lot in shipping ect.. but was it worst it, you betcha, it's all mighty i listen to it daily on the picture on the sleeve there is a man rescued from hell heaten by an angel amen to this shawll we wow what ann incredible antique record of Palestrina i started liking his work even more so since than, more than Monteverdi less than Gesualdo , but darn mezmerizing peerless execution of ensemble, show perfectionism , clear analogue audio , a very sacred LP and it's mine, woaw anyone has this one please, do you feel what i feel when you play the Lp hey??

Mystical occult safe heavenly bliss?
I dont know what to says it's one of my holy grails among other Lp but i worship and cherrish this very strong, love at first sight, for me 10 out of 10 for a vynil of 1951 it's darn good.


----------

